# multi viewer tivo



## bluewarp (Apr 9, 2008)

I suggest a multi-viewer option.

Assume:
More than one person sharing a Tivo, and sharing interest in a show.
They try to view shows together, but cannot always accomplish this.

Problem:
These individuals have no method of knowing if the others have already viewed the recording. If its known they cannot share time together to view the recording, there is no way to know when to delete the recording without social interaction.

Solution:
Add to season pass options(recording options), a method to indicate number of viewers interested. As each individual views the recording, they delete it. The recording is not 'really' deleted until all, subscribed viewers delete the recording. If everyone views the recording together, allow for forced delete. aka, "we all watched it, so delete it"
Also, have visual indicator of previous deletions, to make other subscribed viewers aware that members of the subscribed group have begun individually viewing the show.


----------



## tluxon (Feb 28, 2002)

A feature I wish for that might help in this regard is if TiVo could provide a setting for recordings to default to "Keep until I delete".


----------

